# Detailer's Domain: Nissan GTR in pretty bad shape



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 10 Nissan GTR
Requirement - Frontline ready

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z einszett W99
- Wolf's Decon Gel
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Sonax 5/5 Fine Abrasive Paste - Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Sonax 3/6 Nano Polish - Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- 1Z einszett Glanz Wax - Uber Black Pad
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Engine
- Cleaned
- Dressed

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett W99
Wolf's Decon Gel
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Meg's M105 
Sonax Compound 5/5 - Coming Soon
Sonax Nano Polish 3/6 - Coming Soon
1Z einszett Glanz
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
Uber Engine Detailing Kit

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before shots

















































































































































































Prep - Wash, Decon, Tires, Wheels, Engine, Autoscrub
Sonax Full Effect in action

















Wheel woolies and Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner a dream team for your wheel cleaning

























Wheels and tires getting rinsed









Wash

































Iron Cut

















Rinse









Drying with the Metro Air Force Blaster and Uber Super Drying Towel 

















Sorry no shots of the autoscrub

Engine Cleaned and Dressed
Before

































During

























Dan cleaning up under the hood









Adam's In and Out Spray for the finishing touched on the engine bay









After

























































Masking

















Dan on the Griots with a Surbuf pad









Did I tell you how much I love this paint (jk)

















Various 50/50 shots (in different stages of the compound and polishing stages)

































































After correction shots

















Rinse to remove dust from the paint correction process









































Wheel wells were cleaned with Adam's APC and dressed up with Adam's Undercarriage Spray









Tires before and after (cleaned up with Adam's APC and Stoner's Tarminator then dressed up with Adam's Super VRT)

























Afters


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

that looks great, what a beast


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job, awesome reflection shots


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic guys loving under the bonnet and good correction


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job there :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Money shot right there son! Magnificent work, well done & keep it up!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing work, Looks great.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great improvement, car was in bad shape. Well done, :thumb:.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb correction on a fantastic car! :thumb:
Loved the engine bay turnaround...


----------

